# Announcement: End of Monthly Photo Contests



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Taking care of our photo competitions was extremely time consuming and I simply won't have time to do the calendars, nor taking care of these competitions in 2009.

If there is a moderator, or someone else willing on taking this responsibility we will continue. But until I have at least two people who would dedicate their time, and are experienced with photos and the forum enough, ....monthly photo competitions ended with our 2009 Calendars.

Joe


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey Joe, you've done us proud all year, I know it must have taken up a lot of your time and we are all greatfull !!

Sure hope somebody picks it up as it's been really good


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Joe  I really love the monthly contest pages, even though I don't think I have submitted any pictures. If there is anything I can do to help out, just let me know!  I really hope this isn't the end, because I have been crossing my fingers for the photo of Selka and Gunner to win a month!!!

By the way, if it is continued, it needs to be updated per the other thread which is now closed. It still states that monthly winners will receive a free calendar when they are completed.

Thanks!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

That whole section is closed now. More details will follow when calendars for 2009 come on sale.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

How sad.I love this treads. I hope somebody will take care of this.Joe,you done a magnificent job,thanks for everything you have done.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Joe,

Thank you for all of the work you put into the Monthly photo contest. I always enjoy going through and getting to vote. I can see that it must have been a huge amount of work. No matter what happens going forward I want to thank you for what you did for that and what you continue to do for this forum.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Do they have to be moderators? Maybe they can be fine upstanding forum members who know how to handle photographs?? I'm thinking the moderators might be too busy with what they already do, and then they have jobs too I'm sure. I know we have some very creative people here. 

Just a thought! :wave:


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

It seems I already have a mod who will take over this responsibility from now on.
I'll announce it as soon as I will discuss some detail with the person.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

How much techinical knowledge is needed to do the calender?
Is there any type of program needed to do the photos each month?
Where are you getting them done at, so if someone takes it over?
How much time does it take each month?
Does a Mod have to be involved in doing the calender and picture posting?


If I can find someone to help me and it isnt too complicated in doing on the forum, than I dont mind doing it if someone will help me.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Aww, Joe, thank you so much for dedicating your time for the calenders. I hope someone will come and pick it up next year as I entered my girls for December of 2010. :wave:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Joe said:


> It seems I already have a mod who will take over this responsibility from now on.
> I'll announce it as soon as I will discuss some detail with the person.


This is great new, Joe!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

GRF Calendar Canceled:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=47438


----------

